# I met someone online. Cant believe I did



## sweet_tiff4prez (Oct 11, 2008)

I just copied this from my journal at livejournal.

I have been talking to this chick online in emails. I met her through craiglist in the platonic friendship category. I really am scared of craiglist and Im not into meeting people online but someone recommended it.

She asked if I had anything to do on saturday. Of course I did not! Im sure most of you know from my posts lol. She said how about meeting up for coffee at target? I thought about what my therapist said about not rejecting invites. I tried really hard to not talk myself out of it because I usually do!

I actually did go. Im surprised. Usually I talk myself out of social invitations. I wasnt nervous until my car was in the target parking lot.

I met her at starbucks at target and we ordered and talked for a bit. We both stated that we were scared that lolol the other person might have faked pictures on myspace and actually be a dirty fan old man haha carrying a knife.

Shes really interesting to talk to. She did most of the talking but I talked more than I thought and I asked a lot of questions to keep the conversation going.

We then went to jcpenney and looked around and then to the movies.


I feel that I accomplished one of my goals:Not rejecting invites.

Im definitely not cured. I will still have bumps on the road and will still have struggles. I am glad I did go out though. I know if I didnt I would have felt bad about myself and depressed so I figured I might as well just went.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Awesome, congratulations on having the courage to do that!


----------



## BadSpeller (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations, thats a big stepping stone.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

That's totally awesome!


----------



## Dothan (Feb 8, 2009)

i always thought you were girl?! I'm bit confused here


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

Dothan said:


> i always thought you were girl?! I'm bit confused here


They met in a part of the site meant for people to meet and form platonic friendships, as she mentioned before.

Congratulations! I'm glad it went well for you.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Good for you, congrats. I would be afraid that I'd end up separated into ziplock bags inside their freezer, but I'm also a lunatic. That's a huge step forward.


----------



## Dothan (Feb 8, 2009)

MsShyKenz said:


> They met in a part of the site meant for people to meet and form platonic friendships, as she mentioned before.


ah! okay I see, thx for clearing up. What threw me off is that 'chick', I always thougth just men would say 'chick' to girls -again learned something here-


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

That's awesome! I wish I could do something like that.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Wow, good for you! That is impressive!

I'm not sure if this is the type of thing I could ever bring myself to do - though in some ways I'd really like to. I had an offer - more or less - just recently to go along to a group meet up next year - on another site I frequent by one of the admin staff there, but have deliberately said I'm not sure if I'll be able to go. Just the mere thought makes me extremely anxious, for a variety of reasons. 

I'm really glad that things went so well for you.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

thats good 4 u. it doesnt have any stuff like that in my area.


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

congrats !!


----------

